# A Christmas To Remember Always.



## Bill Gruby (Dec 25, 2016)

This is kind of what did you get thread with a slight twist.

 I was up early as usual checking to make sure everything was ready for the Grandkids. Looking over everything it was all set. I went to wake them and not one person was home. This was at six AM this morning. Not even my wife was there.

 It was eight when the rumbling began. Ten motor cycles pulled up in front of the house. Our car was next, then my sons'. A couple of mere motor cycles followed. The neighbors were all out front also.

 Excuse me for a second, got something in my eyes. OK here we go, the bikers surrounded the car and opened the door for my wife who was followed by none other than my youngest son home from his seventh tour in Afghanistan. He was not due home for two months yet. Thank you God, you are the best.

 I will be off this Forum for a while today as I can't stop crying right now. This is the most wonderful present you could ever receiver. The emotions are overwhelming to say the least.

Hope all of you have a great Christmas. It doesn't get any better than this.

 "Billy G"


----------



## silverhawk (Dec 25, 2016)

You got one of the best gifts ever,  my friend! 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 25, 2016)

AWWWW Some one is cutting onions at my house. Don't know who it is as I'm the only one up at the moment.

 Bill I'm so happy for you. Merry Christmas.

Ron


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 25, 2016)

Bill, what an awesome story, my eyes are sweating at the moment brother and happy for you and yours.
Merry Christmas! Please thank your son for his service to our country. 

My son separated from the military after ten years and is home for the holidays. First Christmas together in ten years. That said I know the joy and gratitude coursing through your heart.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 25, 2016)

It's hard to type as everything is getting blurry.  Some sort of liquid dripping on the keyboard, too. I sure hope it doesn't short out!

You have received a wonderful Christmas gift with your son coming home, and the rest of us have received a wonderful gift as well, as a result of his willingness to serve. Please thank him for his service.


----------



## ch2co (Dec 25, 2016)

Christmas doesn't get any better than that! Thanks for the uplifting story. Merry Christmas. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## brino (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas indeed.
Just Wonderful.

-brino


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 25, 2016)

Enjoy this day to the fullest! I'm sure it's one you will never forget.


----------



## higgite (Dec 25, 2016)

Billy,

What a great Christmas present. Merry Christmas to you and yours. And a special thanks to your son for his service to our country.

Tom


----------



## HBilly1022 (Dec 25, 2016)

Awesome!!! What a great story. 

Santa definitely delivered the best present to your house. Enjoy this day with your family and friends.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 26, 2016)

I was walking down the hallway this morning checking on the Grandkids, Seans' door was ajar so I looked in. Should not have done that. He was asleep and  all I could see was a little boy grown into a big man. When I got back to the dining room Sophie was there. I just started crying and said to her "Thank-you for allowing me to help raise such a wonderful family. She called me an old fuddy duddy and we sat and smiled together. I truly believe this is the best Christmas we have ever shared.

Tony and Nelson, you are absolutely correct, there is a good life if you believe in God. Thank you both. And thank you God.

"Billy G"


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 26, 2016)

that's the best gift a man can ask for, being with his family.
i'm very happy for you Billy G!


----------



## HMF (Dec 26, 2016)

Nothing I can say, at this point . 

Have a wonderful Christmas .


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 31, 2016)

I love happy endings, good luck and God bless


----------

